# post oak



## chris_harper (Dec 5, 2006)

my mom and step-dad live out in the country. they have 8.5 acres of land (2 acres is a stock tank (pond to you northern folks). she told me she has mesquite, post oak, and other trees. i have seen a huge mesquite tree out there. i don't really know one tree from another, by looks, except for a few. i have two big pecan trees here in my yard. she told me i can have all i wanted, just to let her know and she will cut me some and bring it to me. 

  my question is, has anyone ever used post oak?


----------



## cheech (Dec 16, 2006)

Not me, never heard of it


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Dec 16, 2006)

Post Oak is an excellent wood for smoking. It's similar in flavor to the White Oak. Enjoy!


----------



## zardnok (Dec 23, 2006)

Agreed that Post Oak is a good wood.  I usually mix Post Oak or Red Oak with my Pecan when I am smoking.  It burns long, hot, and clean.


----------

